# Dx hypoandrogenism



## MsMaddy (Jun 29, 2009)

** PLEASE HELP ME FIND DX FOR " HYPOANDROGENISM " I COULD NOT FIND THE WORD IN DICTIONARY EITHER. BUT I DID FIND IT AS "HYPOANDROGYNISM" IN DICTIONARY. BUT NOT IN DX BOOK. 


THANK YOU IN ADVANCE

MsMaddy


----------



## Om (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi, 
Hypoandrogenism is low level of androgen in blood. So I think the correct code for it will be 257.2.

Om


----------

